# Hi



## xJOHNx (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi!

I've been registered here along time ago. But I never really got active in posting. So I recently started reading this forum again and I asked to reopen my account.

My name is John, I do Jinenkan after searching for a a martial art that fitted me.
I've done muay thai for 5 years. Did shotokan when I was 7 and lasted the full 3 years. I have experience with Budokaido, Hapkido, Wushu and kickboxing.

I study to become a fysiotherapist, with options for osteopathics after I graduate.

My hobbies are music, playing bass & classical literature.

If you have any more questions, be all means ask them.

Thanks


----------



## arnisador (Sep 13, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## bluekey88 (Sep 13, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## morph4me (Sep 13, 2009)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## Hawke (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey John,

Welcome to Martial Talk.

Great to see that you are interested in healing.


----------



## stickarts (Sep 13, 2009)

welcome!


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 13, 2009)

welcome and enjoy


----------



## just2kicku (Sep 13, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to MT


----------



## Knives (Sep 13, 2009)

welcome back!


----------



## xJOHNx (Sep 14, 2009)

Hawke said:


> Hey John,
> 
> Welcome to Martial Talk.
> 
> Great to see that you are interested in healing.


Thanks, I always wanted to help people out when I was in high school. But when I started taking martial arts and bodybuilding more serious, I wanted a more physical approach towards health care. So fysiotherapist was perfect for that.

thanks for the warm welcome, I hope I can attribute a bit here and there.


----------



## Aikicomp (Sep 15, 2009)

Hello and welcome.

Mike


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 15, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Tensei85 (Sep 15, 2009)

Welcome to MT!


----------

